# X1650 Pro, need to LOWER fan speed



## Aiwin (Dec 1, 2008)

The fan on this card is still somewhat noisy despite having used some 3-in-1 oil.  It did help, but I want to quiet it down more.  I don't do any gaming with this machine, I just use it as a sort of media center for playing DVDs on my TV and listening to online music.  My point is that I don't think the fan should have to run as high as it does.  I'm trying to use ATI tool to remedy the problem.

After several hours of typical use the GPU is at 53 C.  The fan is running at a set 87%, looks like.  I guess I can either lower the set speed or define multiple settings for temp and fan speed.  How hot is too hot?  Entering a lower set speed seems easiest but I don't want to fry my card.


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 2, 2008)

What brand is the card? Link to image of it if possible?
I have owned a VisionTek X1650Pro in the past and it could run with a slower fan speed BUT thats because the card had a "stepping stone" voltage control for the fan. (hotter the card got, the more voltage it gave until it hit 12V.) Like 50% fan speed would be 7V and 20% fanspeed would be 3.5V... most of the time unless the card has a 3pin fan, you cant control it.

Fly


----------



## Aiwin (Dec 2, 2008)

Here's the card I have, it's a Sapphire Radeon X1650 Pro:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102073

The fan specs you've cited are beyond my knowledge.  Where would I find that same info for my card?  I assumed ATI Tool would probably work for my card since it has an ATI chipset, like lowering the fan from 87% to 50% would make it run at 50%.  Is it not that simple?


----------



## at0msk (Dec 2, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=77517


----------



## Aiwin (Dec 4, 2008)

Was that link supposed to help me with lowering my fan speed?


----------



## pbmaster (Dec 4, 2008)

You could also try Riva Tuner. I've had much better luck using that than ATi Tool. There is also a possibility that the fan speed can't be lowered, considering it looks to be a fairly basic card layout.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well first you need to see if you can lower the fan speed.  So go into ATITool and just use a set fan speed for now.  Set it to 50% and see if the fan speed actually goes down.  If it does, good, continue.  If it doesn't, then you are stuck with the fan speed you have.

Now that you know the fan speed can be lowered.  The best option is to set up multiple fans speeds based on temperature.

Usually the setup I use looks something like this:

Temp: 50C  Speed: 45%
Temp: 55C  Speed: 55%
Temp: 60C  Speed: 65%
Temp: 65C  Speed: 70%
Temp: 70C  Speed: 85%
Temp: 75C  Speed: 100%

Of course you can adjust that however you want.  The maximum temp I like to see is 75C, but you should be safe to go a little higher than that on a GPU if you want to 80-90C is usually considered safe.


----------



## Aiwin (Dec 4, 2008)

*excellent*

Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for.  I'll go ahead and give it a test, then proceed the way you've outlined if I find that the fan speed is adjustable.


----------

